# THANK YOU from R2O Aquariums + shipment pics



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank-You!

I want to take some time out to THANK all those that attended my R2O Anniversary sale event this past weekend. Thanks to my new and long time customers, my family and friends for making this such a great success. 

Although entirely NOT necessary; Thank you for all the lovely gifts, food, and good spirits! They were all nice surprises and appreciated.

I hope everyone had as much fun as I did during the organized chaos. I appreciate everyone’s patience as we served each customer one at a time, by number. I tried to make this event as fair as possible. Its difficult to serve that many people at once at I apologize if anyone was disappointed to see the piece they wanted go. Im always trying to think of new ways to make this a fair opportunity for everyone. I hate the fact that customers have to stand there and watch others buy 4 or 5 pcs before them and im always open to ideas to make things more fair. 

One thing I would like to say and I say it with sincerity. There are NO first picks on my orders. When doors open after receiving any shipment the pcs are all there. Even the people that assist me in unpacking the order go home empty handed. (Red a.k.a Taipan helps me out more then anyone and even he does NOT get any first pics) Im constantly asked and many times offered excess $ from hobbyist and store owners for first pics…and I decline every time. Every customer is as equal and important to me as the next no matter how much somebody spends.

Here are some pics. These where taken during unpacking, with slightly cloudy water, and under only blue light, so they are not great pics but you can still tell the quality of this shipment.
Please note, this past weekend was busy but there are still hundreds of cherry pcs left in stock, acro and chalice lovers I have lots for you


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

more pics...


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

and more ....


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

wait........and more


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

.............................


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

last few pics


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Ryan,

Thanks so much for a great morning! Congrats again!

It is truly hard being fair to everyone, possibly an idea to prevent the multi purchases during these types of events allowing everyone who showed up early to get a shot at some of the "cherry" or "more desirable" pieces would be one ticket per coral.

After that person picks, they can request another ticket into the que, allowing the second to pick one, and than the third, etc.

I don't think it would affect sales, it might allow you to serve everyone once a lot faster and allow all those that did happen to show up early an opportunity to get something that they wanted, after all, its an appreciation event, not how deep you wallet goes to get everything event.


Like I said, just a thought.


>jason


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks so much....*

Now that Ryan has personally "Thanked" everyone....I'd like to do the same. It was a pleasure to see so many familiar faces in the organized chaos. Thanks for being patient. Ryan's helpers (posse) were so busy as customers were "Oooing and Ahhing" and watching items being bagged.

There's irony in the fact that AS I was helping Ryan; I was also busy sending business to other LFS for things not currently available during the sale. lol

Gifts and food were totally unnecessary; but a wonderful surprise. Thanks so much for the wonderful home made baked goods, coffee, BEER, Vodka for Ryan and.....a special thanks for the wonderful Single Malt Scotch given to me by a hobbyist.  A woman after my own heart 

Thanks so much everyone. I'll see you around on one of my Road Trips I'm sure. Cheers.

P.S. - Keep the pictures coming. Regardless of what you bought.....show it off if you are so inclined.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Who one up'd me by giving your singl malt!!!! Enjoy the beer guys, very well deserved.

As for people picking out cherry pieces... Next time just show up earlier. I was the first in line and picked up what I wanted and was very happy. Also thanks to Ryan for taking my american cash


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ehh.....it's NOT a competition. lol Everything was graciously accepted and was NOT necessary. This person had a ticket and waited like everyone else.  

As for arriving early......some people camped out in chairs in the frigid weather! Hard core.

Thanks again. Your beverages will go to good use.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Margaret and I arrived at 9:30am SHARP!!! And yes it was bloody cold.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey dude,

that was a great sale and great shipment. I agree. I could have would have bought more but there's really no more room in my bank account LOL. still got two pieces I have to pick up. 


Looking forward to your fish shipment. When's that coming?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

I arrived early as well. My comments above were mere suggestions in response to what Ryan had written.

Regards,

J


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Belated happy 1st anniversary Ryan, unfortunately i couldn't make what looked like an amazing sale! Kudos on your SOP for sales on your hot shipments, and props to the hard core GTA'ers who showed up hours before- enjoy your well deserved scores


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the biggest problem with a shipment like this is someone will always be disappointed that someone else got their piece they were looking at. No worries...that's the great thing about reefing. There is always another shipment coming.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I think the biggest problem with a shipment like this is someone will always be disappointed that someone else got their piece they were looking at. No worries...that's the great thing about reefing. There is always another shipment coming.


Absolutely!!

Good seeing you again

Uniboob,
Nice pieces!!! Love the first pic!!

>jason


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely Jason! You'll have to come to the BBQ this year and bring the wife and kids


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*congrats*

I want to thank ryan for having the great sale deff cant beat some of the deals that were had . even getting there late there were some great pieces.i think the logical way over having a weekend sale would be to hold back some primo pieces till the sat or sun that way people who miss out on the day 1 of the sale get a chance at the cherry pieces . that being said where the hek does ryan store the primo pieces till the next day .also we have to keep in mind sale or no sale the shops agenda is to order in awesome pieces and clear them out so as to not have any left overs business is business and ryan or any store wants to clear there tanks asap so as not to have any chance of pieces that don't make it or take up room.another way would be to have a random pick a number from a hat and that's where u stand to pick a piece .
I think most were happy with the days , I was other then picking a piece that I already had at home .it kinda jumped out at me but when I put in my tank I was like wtf lol .
cest la vie
congrats ryan 
cheers 
tom


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Definitely Jason! You'll have to come to the BBQ this year and bring the wife and kids


Absolutly Dave!

>jason


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Margaret and I arrived at 9:30am SHARP!!! And yes it was bloody cold.


Wow, that early! When did the next one arrive?


----------

